# Dog restraint. Anybody know?



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Our van only has 2 seat belts which has suited us in the past. Now however we will be taking Rosie, our dog, with us on our travels. Is there any product out there that lets you use 1 seat belt lock to fasten the belt but also fix a dogs harness strap too? She is a small dog and can sit on the wife's lap before settling between the seats. Thanks.

Nick.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

nickoff said:


> Our van only has 2 seat belts which has suited us in the past. Now however we will be taking Rosie, our dog, with us on our travels. Is there any product out there that lets you use 1 seat belt lock to fasten the belt but also fix a dogs harness strap too? She is a small dog and can sit on the wife's lap before settling between the seats. Thanks.
> 
> Nick.


One of these fits over Jans seat belt for our dog

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2814...=9041093&device=c&campaignid=738085096&crdt=0

tony


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> One of these fits over Jans seat belt for our dog
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2814...=9041093&device=c&campaignid=738085096&crdt=0
> 
> tony


Does it actually fit over the belt or into the belt lock that the seat belt clips into?

Nick.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Because it's an open web, the personal safety belt runs through the new dog belt.

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We use a good lead with a clip to the harness (note NOT around neck) and then the handle part of the lead slots over the seat belt clip for the passenger. Works well and complies with French law certainly. Make sure it is a good quality lead - strong webbing with the loop firmly sewn in several rows of stitching.

Dave


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We do the same as Penguin. Ours lies in her basket under the table behind the driver's seat. She never moves.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Penquin said:


> We use a good lead with a clip to the harness (note NOT around neck) and then the handle part of the lead slots over the seat belt clip for the passenger. Works well and complies with French law certainly. Make sure it is a good quality lead - strong webbing with the loop firmly sewn in several rows of stitching.
> 
> Dave


Dave, what does French law say about this then? We travel with our 2 strapped in, but were not aware of a law on this. We do it because 32 kg & 21 kg of dog flying around in a collision would not do any of us any good.

Lesley


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> One of these fits over Jans seat belt for our dog
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2814...=9041093&device=c&campaignid=738085096&crdt=0
> 
> tony


Can't see how these would work as they have a clip for fitting into a belt receiver. You won't have a spare receiver if your wife is utilising hers.

John


----------

